# how much will it cost to replace brake rotors for 2003 GTI VR6?



## kiddo96 (Mar 7, 2008)

I took my GTI in to get an oil change and brake flush. The dealer called me back and told me that they noticed that there was some vibrations when they were applying the brakes in my car. They recommended me to replace my break pads and rotors. They said that my pad was on the border line of being okay and that my rotors are warped. He told me with parts and labor, it would cost around $1000. Does it actually cost this much for OEM pads/rotors and labor?
I own a 2003 GTI VR6, and it only has about 34,500 miles on it.
First of all, I never really noticed any vibrations when I apply the breaks in my car. Any advice or opinions would be much appreciated.
thanks


----------



## red_rock_beetle (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: how much will it cost to replace brake rotors for 2003 GTI VR6? (kiddo96)*

if you dont feel it than dont replace the rotor, but to be on the safe side i would replace(or at least inspect) the pads on the front AND back(they wear diffrently)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## red_rock_beetle (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: how much will it cost to replace brake rotors for 2003 GTI VR6? (red_rock_beetle)*

and you're main cost with the dealer is probably the labor
if you can get the rotors aftermarket 1)they will probably be higher performance 2)they will probably be cheaper
and if you can do the work yourself you will save a ton http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: how much will it cost to replace brake rotors for 2003 GTI VR6? (kiddo96)*

Before splashing out the wallet, I would ask them to measure the rotors and see if they are within machining tolerances. Unless you are hard on your brakes, there should be enough metal to make a cut - the dealer likely makes more on selling you new rotors rather than keeping the old one's on. 
Ask them for a breakdown on costs for the various parts and labor - they shouldn't have any problem telling you where the costs are.
If you are somewhat mechanically inclined, front brakes are one of the easier tasks to do...if you aren't comfortable with it, have a shop do it though.


----------



## red_rock_beetle (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: how much will it cost to replace brake rotors for 2003 GTI VR6? (quattrofun5)*

the vw rotors are a throw away kind where you use the rotor twice and then replace it, *if i understand correctly*
i would think aftermarket rotors would be a good choice for enhanced heat dissipation and ,depending on if you get a bigger size, bigger friction surfaces for increased stopping power.
that's just my two cents










_Modified by red_rock_beetle at 12:32 PM 3-7-2008_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: how much will it cost to replace brake rotors for 2003 GTI VR6? (red_rock_beetle)*

$1000 is outrageous for a brake job.
A set of 4 rotors costs $200 tops. Same for pads. Maybe another $20 for brake fluid and caliper grease. So $420 for parts. Probably a lot less than that at wholesale. See http://www.ecstuning.com or http://www.mjmautohaus.com or http://www.vegenuineparts.com for wholesale parts prices.
Labor? I can do a whole brake swap in my garage on jackstands in about 90 minutes. So $580 for 90 minutes labour? I would LOVE to make that kind of money.

Your brake are not WARPED btw. Read all about it: 
http://www.stoptech.com/tech_i...shtml


_Modified by phatvw at 11:23 AM 3-7-2008_


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: how much will it cost to replace brake rotors for 2003 GTI VR6? (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_$1000 is outrageous for a brake job.



_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_$1000 is outrageous for a brake job.



_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_$1000 is outrageous for a brake job.



_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_$1000 is outrageous for a brake job.


NO CHITTT!!!!


----------

